# Easy Brew



## bretto (23/6/05)

hi
im just starting out and im after easy recipe to get going with to get the feel of things. i would like to put down a larger this weekend , somthing like a crownie, somthing easy to make but a nice taste. any hints? B)


----------



## sluggerdog (23/6/05)

bretto if your after a kit recipe then maybe have a look here: http://www.hbkitreviews.com

reviews on all different kits, might help you make up your mind a little easier..

If your after extract or mashing then advise of this and we'll be able to help you out here too.

Cheers!


----------



## sluggerdog (23/6/05)

One other thing..

If your after something super easy and quick then you cannot go past the fresh wort kits or the 3kg cans from ESB. Very simple!


----------



## PostModern (23/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> bretto if your after a kit recipe then maybe have a look here: http://www.hbkiteviews.com
> 
> reviews on all different kits, might help you make up your mind a little easier..
> 
> ...



Sluggerdog, this site is fine for discussing kits. We even have a kits and extracts sub-forum for the purpose.

Do you have some interest in hbkitreviews.com?


----------



## PostModern (23/6/05)

bretto said:


> somthing like a crownie, somthing easy to make but a nice taste. any hints? B)
> [post="64691"][/post]​



You want something that tastes nice *and* like Crown Lager? That's impossible.


----------



## sluggerdog (23/6/05)

Opps that is not what I ment at all, of course you can discuss kits here I just thought I would mention the kit site as well to help bretto out with a decision.

Must have worded it wrong, sorry bretto, fire away with any questions..

Cheers


OK then if you are looking for something like a crown lager I would suggest:

-E.S.B Australian Draught
- with a good lager yeast if you can ferment at the right temps or even safale will do a good job.

No need for anything else.

:beer:


----------



## bouncingcastle (23/6/05)

The recipe that got me onto homebrewing:

1Kg Tin of Thomas Coopers Premium Bitter
1.5Kg Tin of Light Malt Extract
Packet yeast.

Can't go wrong with this one. It's a good base for you to work off aswell, allowing you to experiment with yeast and hop additions. Plus it's piss easy to put together.

A variation of this recipe is my party ale, it has been widely recieved by my megaswill friends - and I'm kinda partial to it too (have one in secondary atm actually).

:beerbang: 

First of all, before anything though - you want to get your temperature under control, and look at your sanitization and get that 100%


----------



## mikem108 (23/6/05)

You want something that tastes nice *and* like Crown Lager? That's impossible. 
[post="64717"][/post]​[/quote]


Hear hear! We don't mention that "c" word around here


----------



## nonicman (23/6/05)

What's a larger?


----------



## RobW (23/6/05)

That's when you have it in a big glass


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/6/05)

One "larger" glass. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/6/05)

Seriously though Bretto if you want something similar to a Crown Lager maybe try this.

1 can of Coopers Pale Ale (Bright green tin) or 1 can of Coopers Lager or Draught.
500g dextrose & 500g of Light Malt Extract
15g Pride of Ringwood Pellets.
1pkt Saflager S-23 yeast.

Chuck the 500g dex, 500g ME and POW pellets into a saucepan with about 2-3 lts of water and boil for 15-20 mins.

Cool in the sink for 5-10 mins. changing the water a couple of times. Carefully pour this into your fermenter leaving the trub behind. Just add your Coopers kit to this and top up with the correct amount of water. Pitch your Saflager when temp drops below about 20c.

Ferment as cool (or below 15c) as possible. Won't be the same as Crown but with a little care it may wind up even better.

Warren -


----------

